# has everyone gone dark???



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Where is everyone?? 

In the past 48 hours some important events have happened and there is no discussion

Nobama issued a global terror alert today (about time)
China has entered the Syrian conflict offically yesterday
Usa is questioning the man made islands in the south china sea as they are air bases

Yet the forum is quiet? You guys in the states bugged out without notice??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Where is everyone??
> 
> In the past 48 hours some important events have happened and there is no discussion
> 
> ...


What's up, buddy!

Been shooting, getting a rental car; haven't been paying attention.

Tell us about China entering Syria and Obama questioning the artificial islands.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

WWIII is here.

The Dollar Collapse has Happened... when did it start? 1934? 1865? 1776?

The news is just telling us more of what we already know.

I think as a nation we are asleep.

What's there to talk about ;-)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've all become numb to the crap that is going on. Much of it is so unbelievable that it never really sinks in. FUBAR


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We've all become numb to the crap that is going on. Much of it is so unbelievable that it never really sinks in. FUBAR


Exactly... 16 dead in New Orleans yesterday... its not even news anymore. Its just something that happens in this country once a week every week somewhere. We live in more stressful times now than we ever have.

Even just checking your cell phone for new messages makes you more "aware" than a navy seal on a mission.

I long for the day where my only purpose for the day is to feed my family and the rest of my time is mine... for me. But noo, there is a new iPhone coming out next week, my clothes are out of style, my car needs a new sync toy gadget. (not me specifically, but you get the picture) The keeping up with the joneses/checking boxes that our peer pressure society forces on us. Who won the game this past weekend?

And by "for me" I mean to explore my own ideals of charity/invention/improvement - self actualization.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just Obama covering his ass a bit . He aint serious about it.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

The POTUS issued a Global Terror Alert -POTUS cups his hands around his mouth, shouts - "Hey! Everybody! Look Out!" Pffft. Who is he to issue this global alert? He's the part of the problem, IMO.

China in Syria... I will look it up, see what's out there, what they are sending in. I'm interested. 

And they are air bases... the question is, what are we (The U.S.) going to do about it. If the "what" is steaming by at 40 knots, then air bases they will remain, and we should get used to that. Besides, we have like a bazillion bases on that half of the globe, and a carrier group IS a base. It's just mobile.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We gave up the satellite TV dish 3 years ago. No longer get news feed every waking minute of every day.
I quit buying the newspaper when it went up to $2/day, only get Sunday now.
I refuse to look at the website for Fox, CNN, any of that. Too much hyped up drama.
I DO watch the local TV news, sometimes. And once or twice a week the CBS Evening News.

If the world ends, or someone drops a nuclear bomb, I'm guessing someone will let us know. 
In the grand scheme of things, there is absolutely nothing I can do about any of it.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Sssssshhhhhhh! Quiet! People are sleeping........


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not going out hungry and I'm not going out without a helluva fight!

Slippy I really liked your world famous gluten free recipe!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've just been trying to assist Belgium in their tweeting of kitty Kats.
Belgians are currently fighting ISIS threats with cat photos - AOL


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Checking in from under my rock, hold my weapon, and pass the c-rations.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I looked it up and apparently some Chinese dude was executed by isis and 3 more were killed in the Mali attack. Also isis named China in a list of 20 countries that have been named as "suppressors of islam" 300 Chinese muslims are known to be fighting for isis. 

All of this is news to me... I didn't find any info about the Chinese entering the conflict. Only reports that Beijing may be considering it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm here, got hit by a ton of bricks aka the flu. I never get the flu


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ark this one is for you, news source not the most credible but other sources quoting similar info

China Declares War On ISIS, Promises To ?Resolutely Crack Down? On Terrorists


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I'm here, got hit by a ton of bricks aka the flu. I never get the flu


Hope you get well quickly!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Just been reloading up more rounds for various calibers... in 2 weeks I will be moving into a new place so I can get my casting gear out and start casting up more lead bullets :smug:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Most here know whats going on and have predicted the coming events. War is breaking out in the middle east that promises to bring in NATO, Russia, and China, along with the usual suspects from that region, Terror attacks abroad and coming to a neighborhood here soon, the economy is going into the crapper and the guy in the white house is a criminal and traitor. Perhaps it is quietest before the storm.....Perhaps we are preparing for the coming storm. The next few months will determine the fate of many. Prepare.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I'm here, got hit by a ton of bricks aka the flu. I never get the flu


Hope your feeling better Auntie. I was wondering about you.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie I hope you get better ma'am
its going to happen , no butts or if's 
its a matter of time and time , and time is at hand
I been trying to spread the word that things are going down like one of Bill Clintons skanks did when he was in the white but it falls on deaf ears from refusing to take the truth that our leader is a fool and those who support him to this day are also fools 
at times I still wish I was blanketed from the truth , ignorance is bliss.
this is going to blow up like the bathroom after eating a bowl of spicy thai coconut soup!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I'm here, got hit by a ton of bricks aka the flu. I never get the flu


Now Auntie, I thought we had a chat about those gov issued flu shots before?..... Too late now, but I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> Auntie I hope you get better ma'am
> its going to happen , no butts or if's
> its a matter of time and time , and time is at hand
> I been trying to spread the word that things are going down like one of Bill Clintons skanks did when he was in the white but it falls on deaf ears from refusing to take the truth that our leader is a fool and those who support him to this day are also fools
> ...


Very well stated Gambit. The truth sometimes can be an ugly thing, but that doesn't keep it from being the truth.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

China says won't cease building on South China Sea isles | Reuters

Talk about the islands


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

See my location indicator... 

just been busy at work (only place I have the net anymore).


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Yet the forum is quiet? You guys in the states bugged out without notice??


"The revolution will not be televised." ~ Gil Scott-Heron 1970


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been on my annual deer hunting sabbatical at the farm/BOL. Unfortunately I have full, free internet at the moment so between evenings of Netflix movies and surfing I also, sadly, get the news. The world and those in charge are FUBAR.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, people been quiet. Even people who I talk to who are up on current events seem to have fallen off the tracks. Maybe because of Turkey Day? I don't know. Things are really heating up and I bet I said that before, but really, things are really getting hot. Its not just talk or speculation, Russia is in the Middle East! Muslim refugees are flooding EU states. China is still expanding in the East. And everyone only talks about the Paris attack, like nothing else is going on.

About the Paris attacks, it is over played. I am sorry but it is. I mean seriously, who honestly did not see something like that coming? really. It is like "OMG! Look! We have terrorists in France! How could this have happen! Quickly, martial law!" Then Frenchie says "Okie Dokie" while sipping some wine and eating fancy cookies. And people like you, yes you preppers, are like, KILL ISIS! yeah go West. WTF! Our government is not going to attack ISIS for real, shut up already. Russia is trying to, but then they get attack by Turkey, a NATO member I believe, at least pro NATO. WTF people!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The "gone dark" list in recent weeks:

Chip Diller
Dave and all of his handlers - wasn't that some good stuff
BuggyBugOutBag - talked his self out
James M - he ain't talking


----------



## cobra246 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lets face it. We are at war. Not with foreign entities as much as with ourselves which is destroying us faster than our enimies. 
In the 50's, for every dollar of debt we incurred we made over $2. By the 70's we were only making 40 cents per dollar of debt. Now we are making 3 cents per dollar of debt. When it goes negative the dollar will collapse. At this rate the dollar will no longer be the worlds reserve currency by the end of next year if not sooner. We as a superpower will no longer exist.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

We are in WWIII. anyone that thinks differently is a sheep to the msm


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama came on the radio yesterday basically said all is good no threat we are safe. I went to the house put 400 extras rounds in the car.
Loaded the AK next to the AR and cleaned my CC Ruger SR9C.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think China in Syria is just a way for China to test out their artificial island air bases and make sure they can cover Europe with their air army. 

I mean why have a military at all with bases globally unless you want to own the world. You need to use that equipment and keep your soliders on their toes. 

Obummer said something? I hadn't noticed. I suspect Bush will win the election. If not him than hildabeast. All the pomp and circumstance around the first woman to lead a country. That will keep the headlines tied up. Oh wait, other countries have done it already. Bah they will just pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TC..... couldn't have waited until after I have had my fried turkey to piss me off?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Where is everyone??
> 
> In the past 48 hours some important events have happened and there is no discussion
> 
> ...


I've heard the saying- Once you go Black,you can't come Back


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Ouch!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I've heard the saying- Once you go Black,you can't come Back


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To bring this up again All is safe no threats relax go on with your life president Obama. That is easy to say when you are locked in the WH. UUSS protection you along with countless numbers of others armed with every thing from hand guns to high tech weapons. So when some person in tending to do harm or not interrupts you Thanksgiving day they are all over him before you even know it.
Easy to talk smart Obama and want to disarm the rest of us when you are well protected.

Happened today :
White House on lockdown after man jumps fence | Fox News

A man was arrested for jumping the White House Fence on Thursday.

The unidentified person was possibly holding some sort of sign and dressed in white pants when he jumped the fence near the briefing room and West wing areas on a plot of land referred to as "Pebble Beach" at around 2:45 pm. Once he cleared the barricade he laid down in the grass, according to a Fox News producer.


----------

